# Nokia X6 1&1 SIP Einstellungen



## iRaptor (5. Juli 2010)

Hey,

ich versuche schon seit einiger zeit SIP mit 1&1 an meinem Nokia x6 zum laufen zu bekommen, aber es will nicht funktionieren. Es kommt immer wieder Verbindung fehlgeschlagen.
Das hier sind meine Einstellungen mit den ich versuche es zum laufen zu bekommen: 





> *Profilname*: 1und1.de
> *Dienstprofil*: IETF
> *Standard-Zugangspunkt*: WLAN (Dein WLAN Netz wählen [Meist die *SSID*])
> *Öffentlicher Benutzername*: z.B.  491234567890@1und1.de (Die vorher gemerkte Nummer ohne Leerzeichen, Klammern, Pluszeichen; am Ende @1und1.de)
> ...


Ich verbinde mich über WLAN mit meiner Fritzbox. Ich habe es auch schon über BASE versucht, was aber auch nicht funktioniert.

Auf Lösungen freue ich mich.

Lg


----------



## iRaptor (10. Juli 2010)

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Kubiac (15. Juli 2010)

Ändere mal folgendes:
Benutzername und Öffentlicher Benutzername immer: „sip:[Deine Nr.International ohne“+“]@1und1.de“
Proxyserver-Adresse: sip:sip.1und1.de
Anmeldeserver-Adresse: sip:sip.1und1.de

Wenn du den Sip Client von Nokia installieren hast, versuche noch folgendes, falls es immernoch nicht tut:
Unter Einstellungen --> Verbindungen --> Admin. Einstell. --> Netzeinst. --> Advanced Voip settings --> Voip Services --> [Dein erstelltes Voip] --> Profile Settings stellst du mal Start media port auf 9000 und End Media Port auf 9020.
Danach sollte es klappen.


----------

